# Story My Dad told me



## EMT B (Feb 6, 2013)

My dad was a former medic one town over. He got dispatched one day in the middle of winter for a 48 yo female possible anaphylactic reaction. He got on scene and the house REAKED of booze. There was a woman laying on the floor with her husband standing over her. As my dad's partner was hooking the woman up to the monitor, my dad asked, whats going on? The man replied (obviously drunk) 
"I saved her friggen life."  
"Ok so what happened?"
(partner butts in) "Heart rate of 220 respirations of 40, breath smells like alcohol."
(husband continues) " She fell over cause she had an allergic reaction"
"What is she allergic too?"
"Bees"
my dad now getting skeptical "Ok so what did you do?"
"I took her pen thing and i stuck it in her leg. when i tried to push the button in, it went a little ways and got stuck, so i twisted it and pushed it again, but it got stuck again so i twisted it and pushed it again."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

And the point?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## mycrofft (Feb 6, 2013)

HAHAHA. Don't see those twist and re-shoot syringes so much anymore. The kids might not "get it".


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm guessing its a multi-dose auto-injector. 



PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1432


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 6, 2013)

They make and you rarely see anymore syringes with a plunger shaft that has a stop on it. The syringe has two doses in it, but unless you give the plunger a 1/4 twist, you can only give one standard dose at a time. So the designed course of action was give one shot; withdraw needle, recap it (!!) and wait a few minutes to see if it worked. If it did, keep the syringe because it might wear off before you get to the hospital or the paramedics arrive. If it did, twist the plunger 1/4 turn to clear the blocking tab then re-inject.

I can't find them on GOOGLE. Probably went the way of epineph MDI inhalers. Used to be in the little kits that also had chlortrimeton or benedryl tabs and maybe a 1/16th inch diameter nylon cord (!!!!) for use as a tourniquet to "keep it from spreading".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep. Long gone. My sister had one  20 years ago.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 6, 2013)

The Twinject epinephrine auto injector is still available.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2013)

I still don't get it. Lol

He gave her 2 doses?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I still don't get it. Lol
> 
> He gave her 2 doses?



Yep. And they were drunk. And it was the middle of winter, thus no bees. 

Typical "people are idiots" story.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> The Twinject epinephrine auto injector is still available.



Epi pen is easier? My sis traded in her syringe for an epi pen years ago.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 6, 2013)

It is an epi pen. It is an autoinjector with 2 doses.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 6, 2013)

As good as the drunk who pulled his buddy's belt off and put it on as a tourniquet when his neck was slashed by a bottle. WOrked; the belt wasn't too tight and it was directly over the cut, acting as a pressure device.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 6, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> HAHAHA. Don't see those twist and re-shoot syringes so much anymore. The kids might not "get it".



I know exactly the style you're talking about. You just made me feel like a dinosaur.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 6, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I know exactly the style you're talking about. You just made me feel like a dinosaur.



Join the club.


----------

